# 20" Radstand



## MSC-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

Und zwar hätte ich mal ne Frage zu den Radständen. Ich fahre jetzt schon einige Zeit ein Bike wasn Radstand von 1035mm hat und bin 1,73m. Ich bin erst heut wieder mal ein bißl Natursektionen gefahren wo die Steine ziemlich nah bei einander liegen und dies macht mir arge Probleme da die Steine nicht gerade viel auflagefläche bieten und da die Sektion auch noch einen Berg hoch ging. Ich bilde mir ein das das mit einem kürzeren Radstand besser gänge. Weil bisher habe ich die Vorteile eines langen Radstandes noch nicht gemerkt wenn es da beim 20" überhaupt welche gibt. Auch beim Bunnyhop kommt es mir vor als müßte ich länger ziehen. Meine Frage ist halt ob das alles nur Einbildung ist und ich nur noch mehr trainieren muss oder ob da ein kürzerer Radstand  wirklich Vorteile bringt und welche Vorteile sich aus sonem langen Radstand beim 20" ergeben.


----------



## Mac Gyver (16. Januar 2005)

Kein Olan wer drauf gekommen ist, aber irgentwer muss sich was dabei gedacht haben jetz eigentlich nur noch lange geometrien zu bauen!?!
Ich würd mal sagen langer Radstand = längerer hebel, mehr kraft, aber auch länger weg zum ziehen. Ich hab mir mein langes Teil eigentlich mehr aus dem Grund gekauft weil es irgentwie viel stabieler als die BMX-artigen Zossen von Monty *schlagen könnt ihr mich später*  
Zu den Steinen: Bin auch mal natur gefahren und hab auch n bissle problem mit der länge gehabt, wird aber langsam besser weill man irgentwie mehr überblick über das bike bekommt und eigentlich später überal damit fahren kann...hoffe ich jedenfalls!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

Das Problem ergibt sich bei mir mehr wenn die Steine eng zusammen liegen und fast nur spitz und klein sind. Das mit dem Hebel stimmt schon bloß nützt der dir nichts mehr wenn du das ganze Bike mit einem Sprung aus dem Stand unter dir bewegen mußt.


----------



## ph1L (16. Januar 2005)

mensch ihr kauft euch lange bikes und wisst netmal zu was die gut sind
das ist schon der hammer.    

ne also lange bikes sind in erster line aus dem "tipp virus" entstanden
teilweise auch wegen großen fahrern und ich finde lange radstäde auch bei
sprüngen aufs vr. (egal ob sidehop oder gap) besser da
man sich grad beim 26" mehr im rahmen also zwischen den rädern "verkriechen" kann und somit an höhe gewinnt.
Fühlt sich halt einfach geil an... naja nu school ansicht halt
jetzt sollten die braunschweiger noch ihre meinung sagen das ihr nen vergleich habt.

achso hab die großschreibtaste net gefunden


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> mensch ihr kauft euch lange bikes und wisst netmal zu was die gut sind
> das ist schon der hammer.
> 
> ne also lange bikes sind in erster line aus dem "tipp virus" entstanden
> ...



Ich hab ja vorher ein Echo mit 1000mm Radstand gefahren bloß ist mir der Rahmen zweimal gebrochen und als zu der Zeit der neue Echo team (der einige Verbesserungen in der Stabillität aufwies) rauskam,  
hab ich mir den auf Garantie vom Jan zuschicken lassen. Das dumme ist bloß das es den nur in 1035mm Radstand gibt also mußte ich den nemmen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

also so richtig check ich das jetzt nicht vor kurzen warst du noch der meinung das sich noch längere bikes als deins,wie das python vom micha,besser und noch leichter fahren und nur weil du heute (wie wir alle) auf den feuchten steinen ziemlich abgekackt bist meinst du,dass sich ein kurzer radstand doch besser,leichter und sowieso vieeeeeel toller fährt...  


wenn du von anfang an keinen langen radstand haben wolltest,warum hast du dir da nicht beim jan zum bspl. ein levelboss oder so in short mit deinem kaputten team verrechnen lassen.


ich habs!!!...am besten du holst dir jetzt sofort ein monty x-lite für schlappe 2000 eusen,das hat man dann in ein paar jahren wieder rein und du brauchst auch nie wieder andere reifen aufziehen,wenn wir ein paar mal im jahr nach thalheim fahren und in der stadt nimmst du wieder dein team-das ist doch die idee, dafür hat man doch mal schnell ein paar tausender daheim rumliegen...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

Das mit dem Verrechnen wollt ich machen aber du kannst dann bloß nen Rahmen von der gleichen Marke nehmen hat der Jan gesagt. Aber dein Kommentar hat eigentlich nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun, also kannst du ihn auch stecken lassen. Und das mit dem Monty war bloß mal gelaber, nehms nicht immer gleich so ernst. Und das x-lite kostet gar keine 2000 ist aber auch egal.


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Januar 2005)

Also meiner Meinung nach braucht man kein langes Bike wenn man nicht tippen will. Der lange Radstand hat zwar Vorteile aus dem Stand usw. weil der Winkel flacher ist aber aber für Bunnyhop, Treter und von Stein zu Stein ist ein kurzer Bock agiler. Benito, Comas, und Marco Hösel fahren ja auch Kurze und rocken ab. Nicht immer der Mode nach gehn sondern für sich selber raus finden was auf einen passt.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Verrechnen wollt ich machen aber du kannst dann bloß nen Rahmen von der gleichen Marke nehmen hat der Jan gesagt.



ich dachte du kanntest jemanden aus thalheim der sich seine gebrochenen rahmen immer wieder von rahmen anderen marken ersetzen bzw.verrechnen lies und jetzt ein phython fährt



			
				MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dein Kommentar hat eigentlich nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun, also kannst du ihn auch stecken lassen.



meine frage aber schon und der letzte kommentar war gewisermaßen noch ein kleines "zusatzspäschen"...  



			
				MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit dem Monty war bloß mal gelaber, nehms nicht immer gleich so ernst.



meins war auch nur gelaber ,welches *du* nicht so ernst nehmen brauchst oder was denkst du was das hier  heißen sollte




			
				MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und das x-lite kostet gar keine 2000 ist aber auch egal.



ohhh,ich sehe gerade du hast recht,war'n doch nur schlappe 1800 mäuse.na wenn das kein schnäppchen ist,dass bedeutet schnell zugreifen bevor es doch noch 2000  kostet(war übrigens nur ein spaß,deshalb  )


und jetzt schluß damit es ging ja um  20" radstände und nicht um monty usw.,also


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Januar 2005)

also die langen räder gibt es aus 2 gründen

einmal für große fahrer wie zb ich (188cm)
und einmal um gewisse techniken zu erleichtern

ich habe damals 2003 zu ziemlich eins der ersten und längsten 20" gehabt. das hatte nen radstand von 1060. ich hab das mit dem hoffmann gemacht da ich einfach zu groß war für nen kurzen radstand. ich bin nicht der stärkste und fahre deshalb nen langen radstand(1040) weil ich so besser hebeln kann und mir nicht mehr die knie/oberschenkel am lenker anschlage.

das problem ist bei langen radständen das man weniger bodenfreiheit hat. 
die gefahr ist größer das man mit dem schutz irgendwo dagegen stößt.

deshalb werde ich bei meinem nächsten rad so wie der vinco das tretlager weiter nach oben setzen müssen


----------



## Koxxfreak (17. Januar 2005)

Die geilen langen teile gibt es deshalb weil sie einfach besser sind.

Ich bin auch nur 1.72 und fahre ein XTP LONG 20".
Die vorteile 
1. der Sidhop geht besser da der Hebel länger ist und man mehr druck aufs Hinterrad bringen kann  
2. das gleiche gilt für Backhop und Franzose  
3. das dranstellen an Hindernisse ( 6 Paletten gehen noch)  
4. Tippen auch bis 8 p.  
5. steht stabiler auf den Hinterrad und auf beiden rädern.  
6. man kann höhere Hindernisse runterfahren  
7.  
8.  
9.  
10.  
Man kann unendlich lang so weiter machen die langen Trialbikes sind einfach besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (17. Januar 2005)

Tommy kannste mal schreiben welche Geo du dir für den nächsten 20" Rahmen holen willst oder ist das geheime Hoffmann bruzelei?

und welche Geo wäre für ein 26" deiner Meinung nach optimal?
Denn mit nem höheren Tretlager stehen die Räder ja auch irgendwie besser aufm Hr...


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Januar 2005)

mtb weiß ich noch nicht obs nen neues gibt und was für ne geo am besten ist muss jeder selbst wissen ich bin wahrscheinlich zwischen 1070 und 1090 unterwegs

beim 20 " zwischen 1040 und 1050
steht alles noch nicht fest


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Januar 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> mtb weiß ich noch nicht obs nen neues gibt und was für ne geo am besten ist muss jeder selbst wissen ich bin wahrscheinlich zwischen 1070 und 1090 unterwegs
> 
> beim 20 " zwischen 1040 und 1050
> steht alles noch nicht fest


 
Solche Radstände beim 20" find ich krass. Kann man damit noch ordentlich Natur fahren oder bereitet das schon Probleme?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (17. Januar 2005)

Seid fruchtbar und kaufet euch Vinco's ! Der Rahmen rockt!


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Radstände beim 20" find ich krass. Kann man damit noch ordentlich Natur fahren oder bereitet das schon Probleme?



ich kanns und ich würde sagen nedemal so schlecht


----------



## ride (17. Januar 2005)

Also dass man mit längerem Radstand besser tippen kann, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Beim sidehop bezweifle ich das schon ein wenig. Auf der einen Seite heisst es man kann bessere bunnyhops machen mit kürzeren bikes, auf der anderen, dass sidehops mit langen besser gehen. Ist das nicht ein Wiederspruch? Die Technik ist doch im prinzip die gleiche, oder? Ausserdem, hab ich schon Leute mit BMX bikes über Absperrgitter hopen sehen, und bei einem BMX hast du noch einen viel kürzeren Radstand. (ganz zu schweigen vom Gewicht!!!)
Wie auch immer, ich denke es hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile, aber ich glaub ein langer radstand kann nicht schaden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (17. Januar 2005)

Beim Bunnyhop muss das Ding schnell steilgehen komplett ohne Unterstützung der Pedalen. Beim Sidehop ist das wohl nen bisschen anders


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (17. Januar 2005)

kommt drauf an was ihr für techniken fahrt.
wenn ihr sechs paletten tippt und meint das ihr dafür 1035mm
radstand braucht dann könnte das an eurer technik liegen.
werd mir jetzt mal n kurzes bike holen.
denk mal des mit natur fahr hat net viel mit m radstand zu tun. auser das ma mim langen radstand net so wild und ruck artig rumhüpftda es doch träger ist.
(hab auch 1045mm radstand und mus sagen das ma sich mim roller recht schwer tut wenn ma nur 173 cm groß ist)
aber des muss jeder für sich wissen ob er mim langen radstand was anfangen kann.
gruß SEBO


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Januar 2005)

geil. endlich mal wieder jemand der sich ein kurzes rad hohlt. alle tendieren nur noch zu langen bikes


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Januar 2005)

also ich hab bei meinem urban nen 1035er und hab damit eigentlich keine probleme, ok tipper is vielleicht bissel schwerer und auch ranstellen aber sonst viel wendiger als die ganz langen dinger!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Januar 2005)

haja jeder wie ers braucht.
@jan: viel spas mim langen radstand beim treter und seitlich nach deinen kurzen schüsseln.

C: SEBO


----------



## montyrider (18. Januar 2005)

Kurze Radstände sind am besten. Auch für "große" Leute (Moi 1,86m).
Für Roller supergeil, da gehen lange Radstände (KOXX und Ähnliches) gar nicht. Außerdem kommt man beim Treter und aufm Hinterrad höher bzw. weiter.

Wie schonmal in diesem Threat erwähnt sollte jeder das fahren was er am besten findet. Und nicht nur irgendwelche langen Radstände weil das gerade mal der Hermance 2003 gemacht hat. Der wäre auch mit nem kurzen Rad Bike Trial Weltmeister geworden, weil der halt einfach was drauf hat.

Außerdem fahren fast alle Elitechecker kurze Radstände (7 von 8 UCI Elitefahrern bestritten ihr Finale 2005 mit nem kurzen Radstand). Lange Radstände bringens ab nem bestimmten Level nicht mehr und sind eher hinderlich, finde ich. Fragt doch z.Bsp. mal den Hösel. Dann wisst ihr wie der drüber denkt.

@Koxxfreak:
Das mit den 8 Paletten tippen halte ich für sinnlos. Erstmal hat das außer dir und Thomas mit nem 20" glaub ich noch keiner geschafft. Und international springen alle 8 Paletten locker im Sidehop.


Mir gefällt der Montyfeindliche Unterton aus den ersten Beiträgen nicht.
Jedes Bike hat nun mal seinen Preis. Und wenn ihr aus Chemnitz euch lieber irgendwelche Klumpen kauft die dann auseinanderfallen bitte schön.
Ihr habt ja sicher unendich Plan von ALLEM, deshalb hängt ihr ja auch hier im Forum rum und stellt dumme Fragen. 
SO DAS WARS!


----------



## isah (18. Januar 2005)

Ich fahre ein langes bike, weil ich auf kurzen rückenschmerzen kriege.
auf nem 995 mm radstand kam ich nach hause, und musste mich erstmal hinlegen, und mit meinem fast 2 kilo schwereren 1090 mm bike find ich fahren einfach angenehmer.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Januar 2005)

@montyrider 

Also ich glaube du hast da etwas missverstanden. Ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen Montys. Wie gesagt sie sind bloß etwas sehr teuer. Und so wie du kann eigentlich nur einer reden der die Bikes gesponsert bekommt. Aber wenn du ein paar Monate brauchst um dir das Bike zu  hart zu erarbeiten, würdest du vielleicht auch anders drüber denken. Ich weiß nicht ob du schon arbeitest, dann könntest du es vielleicht nachvollziehen. Und eigentlich dachte ich immer, das ein Forum da ist um Fragen zu stellen oder?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt der Montyfeindliche Unterton aus den ersten Beiträgen nicht.
> Jedes Bike hat nun mal seinen Preis. Und wenn ihr aus Chemnitz euch lieber irgendwelche Klumpen kauft die dann auseinanderfallen bitte schön.
> Ihr habt ja sicher unendich Plan von ALLEM, deshalb hängt ihr ja auch hier im Forum rum und stellt dumme Fragen.



was bist'n du für einer,niemand hat hier je was gegen monty gesagt.im gegenteil ich find zb. das neue monty,in der geilen orangen farbe ziemlich geil.das war lediglich ne anspielung auf eine unterhaltung von mir und dem msc-trialer,welche wir beim trialen zufuhr geführt hatten,da kannst du neunmalkluger typ also überhaupt nicht mitreden ,klar!

wie kommsten du überhapt auf die idee ,dass wir alle nur klumpen in chemnitz fahren,welche dann auseinander fallen,wenn du so ne kagge zusammenschreibst brauchst du dich über fragen anderer nicht aufzuregen.

du kommst dir sicherlich ganz toll vor ,weil du einmal in deinem leben mit dem herren hösel über radstände philosophiert hast,was?wenn du mal denn namen MSC-Trialer mit dem dazugehörigen untertitel gelesen hättest,könnte man doch darauf schließen das der eben genannte MSC-Trialer auch schonmal über selbigen gesprochen hat,oder?aber ich weiß du bist sicherlich ein gaaaanz großer kumpel vom marco und hast noch mehr solcher tollen "geheimnisse" von dem auf lager,also immer her damit  



			
				montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> SO DAS WARS!



na endlich!!!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Januar 2005)

tja da hat der herr monty rider ganz recht.
was habt ihr alle gegen des monty?
zeigt mir mal n bike des leichter is.
und dann weiß zwar net was des koxx oder so kostet aber mit bremssockel die net passen lässt sich auch kein kampf gewinnen!!!
also schön fair bleiben.

C:SEBO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

@hopfmannstrofe

wann checkt ihr das mal WIR HABEN NICHTS GEGEN MONTY!!!!!!!!!

monty & chemnitz  

jetzt verstanden...


----------



## montyrider (18. Januar 2005)

Natürlich guter MSC TRIALER.
Wie gesagt du mussts ja wissen.
Also geh mal noch schön ein bissel arbeiten und dann kannst du dir ja mal ein richtiges Bike kaufen.
Mir egal.
Ich find das Forum hier ziemlich unbrauchbar. 
Die Themen sind lahm und die meisten Typen die hier rumhängen (zum Glück nicht alle) sollten lieber mal ein bissel öfter trainieren als sich mit den großen "wichtigen" Fragen des Trialsports zu beschäftigen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das Forum hier ziemlich unbrauchbar.
> Die Themen sind lahm und die meisten Typen die hier rumhängen (zum Glück nicht alle) sollten lieber mal ein bissel öfter trainieren als sich mit den großen "wichtigen" Fragen des Trialsports zu beschäftigen.



dann verpi*** dich doch,geh den chemnitzern nicht auf den sack und üb schön trialen

ich hoffe du hast irgendwann ma ne frage oder bei dir ist was kaputt...komm bloß nicht auf die idee,dich hier zu erkundigen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Januar 2005)

@montyrider

Geh eigentlich fast jeden Tag trialen. Aber du überheblicher Sack drehst total am Rad.   Bloß weil du gut fahren kannst und einen Sponsor hast. Zum Glück gibt es Leute die gut fahren können und noch nicht so abgehoben sind wie du.


----------



## montyrider (18. Januar 2005)

Solche DEPPEN wie du ham doch eh kein Plan vom Trial oder von Bikes.
Also geh mal lieber schlafen und überleg dir mal wie dumm du bist.


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2005)

is zwar jetzt off-topic aber
@montyrider:
ich habs dich schonmal gefragt. aber könntest du mal dein monty ins netz stellen? wenn das wirklich ein 05er is würde es mich voll interessiernen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> @montyrider
> 
> . Zum Glück gibt es Leute die gut fahren können und noch nicht so abgehoben sind wie du.



jaaaa,genau sein großer freund  der marco zum beispiel .

vielleicht kann er ja fahren aber ich glaub bei dem großen maul hat der hier nichts verloren,tschüsss montyspinner oder wie du auch immer heißt...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

achso ja hier gings ja um *20" radstände* ,also lassen wir uns nicht von *ichwerdegesponsertundhabkeinefreunde* vom thema ablenken


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> is zwar jetzt off-topic aber
> @montyrider:
> ich habs dich schonmal gefragt. aber könntest du mal dein monty ins netz stellen? wenn das wirklich ein 05er is würde es mich voll interessiernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Januar 2005)

maaaaaan! jetz uferts aber bissel aus oder?
könn wir nich alle lieb zu einander sein? wenn hier einer noch nie für sein geld gearbeitet hat gar nich weiß was das bedeutet und seine kohle fürs bike von seinen eltern in den arsch geschoben bekommt dann bin das ja wohl immer noch ich klar!  

und nu is gut


----------



## tommytrialer (18. Januar 2005)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Radstände sind am besten. Auch für "große" Leute (Moi 1,86m).
> Für Roller supergeil, da gehen lange Radstände (KOXX und Ähnliches) gar nicht. Außerdem kommt man beim Treter und aufm Hinterrad höher bzw. weiter.
> 
> Wie schonmal in diesem Threat erwähnt sollte jeder das fahren was er am besten findet. Und nicht nur irgendwelche langen Radstände weil das gerade mal der Hermance 2003 gemacht hat. Der wäre auch mit nem kurzen Rad Bike Trial Weltmeister geworden, weil der halt einfach was drauf hat.
> ...




deine Meinung ist fast ganz OK aber du musst nicht so abwerten.
Es trialt nicht jeder schon so lang wie du und ich! es war nicht jeder schon so oft bei  WM EM EC DM SDM ODM NDM dabei.

Manche fangen mit 19 erst an. die haben keine anhnung von nichts und kommen dann wegem dem internetzeitalter hier zuerst ins forum. sie haben keine ahnung bzw die entwicklung der bikes nicht miterlebt, sie haben keine eltern die ihnen schon von klein auf räder finanzieren oder den weg zu wettkämpfen etc
sei doch froh das es so leute gibt die fragen stellen. mehr masse um so besser für uns für den trialsport. und meiner meinung war das mit dem radstand keine dumme frage.

schade finde ich auch das du hier so ausfallend am ende bist. das wirft ein schlechtes licht auf dich, vor allem für die dich nicht kennen. ich weiß das du anderst bist!und ich weiß schon was du sagen willst und über das forum hast du auch recht. in letzter zeit ist das hier nur noch ne dumme rumzankerei und dummschwätzerei. Jeder der schon länger im trialsport aktiv ist bzw auch user im forum die schon seit anfang an dabei sind  merkt das und zieht sich zurück. Aber meiner meinung nach liegt das auch am internet( ich zum beispiel kann nicht mehr klein und GROßschreibung korrekt anwenden) und der möglichkeit sich hinter der tastatur zu verstecken. In gewisser hinsicht geht auch der respekt verloren. 

Ich habe hier viele nette Leute durchs forum kennen gelernt, aber ich sag auch manche will ich garnicht kennen lernen. 

was mir irgendwie auffällt bzw mir kommt es so vor als wüsste keiner mehr das trial eigentlich geil ist

komischerweise hab ich alles durcheinander geworfen, aber irgendwie lag mir viel auf dem Herz. passt schon! gewissen Leute werden wissen was ich meine


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Januar 2005)

So Freunde der Nacht....

@KoxxFreak...also das geht ja garnicht...Lange Radstände sind doch nicht gleich besser...wie kommt es eigentlich das du keinen Bunnyhop kannst...denke das Lange Rad ist soooo supiii???  Man(n) kauft sich doch kein Bike mit dem eine Technik nicht mehr geht... sondern man sollte nen Kompromiss fahren...oder nicht...

Meiner Meinung nach ist das kurze KOXX schon super...SideHop..Top..Hop´n Go TOP...
Bunny Hop..ganz ok... beim alten Monty war es um längen besser... weiß nicht wie das 2005 Monty ist..aber denke mal ähnlich wie das kurze KOXX..
Glaube aber das daß 2005 Monty besser ist, weil es leichter ist...allerdings soll es schnell brechen... nach 3 Monaten laut Carlos Dias... also wenn man keinen Sponsor hat... könnte das teuer werden...also doch besser wieder das KOXX?!?

und @ unseren Monty Rider...bin fast ganz deiner Meinung...nur nicht abheben...das solltest du dir zu Herzen nehmen...Übermut kommt vor dem Fall...und siehst ja an unserem Köllner Freund wie schnell das gehen kann mit seinem zertrümmerten Armen...grrrr
Aber hast wirklich Recht...viele hier sollten lieber mehr auf dem Rad sitzen anstatt im Forum irgend nen scheiss zu schreiben...
@Tommy...und @MAX...denen fehlt das Trialer HERZ...die Geilheit auf Trial..die Liebe...
das verstehen die nicht..

MFG
Marco

PS: Ich will spass haben mit meinem Bike..und bunnyHop gehört dazu...kauf mir doch kein Bike womit die KÖNIGSDISZIPLIEN des Bikens nicht mehr gut geht...denk mal drüber nach KOXXFREAK etc. aber die meisten können ja heutzutage garkein BunnyHop mehr...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Januar 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> @jan: viel spas mim langen radstand beim treter und seitlich nach deinen kurzen schüsseln.
> 
> C: SEBO



jaa, vielen dank.  

Jan


----------



## Bike Lane (19. Januar 2005)

hmm, ob das am rad liegt, dass die meisten keinen bunnyhop mehr können bezweifle ich sehr, denn wenn ich mir z.b. den vincent oder den craig anschau, die ja schließlich auch extrem lange bikes fahren, dann können die das auch und zwar verdammt hoch (z.b. die szene wo der kenny belay und der vincent hermance den koxx-anhänger hochspringen).


----------



## tobsen (19. Januar 2005)

ich hab den hermance noch nie n bunnyhop machen sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (19. Januar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab den hermance noch nie n bunnyhop machen sehen...



Dann nehm doch mal die Gurkenmaske ab beim Videogucken!    

MEINE MEINUNG::  Ich glaub nen langes 20er is einfach n bisschen schwieriger zu zähmen...dafür kann man damit aber extrem steil gehen wenn man es erstmahl beherscht!!!   Wär doch ne gute Theorie, oder?!?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Januar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab den hermance noch nie n bunnyhop machen sehen...



vielleicht ganz einfach,weil er mit tippen höher kommt und das bei weniger anlauf???


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Januar 2005)

@tommytrialer

Kann für mich sagen, das ich mit Herz trial, hab selber mit einer Dirtbude angefangen zu trialen die 16kg wog und das 2 Jahre lang. Manche verlieren dabei schon die Lust. Und wenn ich Zeit habe, das ist fast jeden Tag gehe ich trainieren. Aber du hast recht, es gibt halt leute die erst ziemlich spät zum trial finden, weil sie halt nicht nötigen Mittel haben oder sie keiner früher drauf gebracht hat. Aber ich finde das man niemand deswegen Vorwürfe machen darf was ich nicht auf dich beziehen will. Ich finde man sollte froh sein wer zu dieser Sportart gefunden hat und sie ernsthaft durchzieht. Die Trialergemeinde ist eh sehr klein und umso wichtiger ist dort der Zusammenhalt egal ob einer mehr oder weniger kann.

@Braunschweig XL

In Sachen Bunnyhop bin ich voll deiner Meinung, weil das bei mir die erste Technik war mit der ich irgendwo hochgekommen bin. Und du weißt gar nicht wie gern ich wieder ein kürzeres Bike hätte um wieder ordentliche Bunnyhops machen zu können. Und sobald Geld da ist kommt ein wieder kürzerer Rahmen her.


----------



## Mac Gyver (19. Januar 2005)

@MSC trialer
Ich hab zwar keinen Plan wie der unterschied in der Praxis ist, weil ich bisher nur das lange hatte/habe. Aber irgentwie find ich das blöde wenn man so schnell aufgibt und sagt ich krieg das mit dem bonny nnich hin, ich brauch nen neues bike!! Craig bekommt nen bonny auf ne übelst hohe mauer hin und das mit nem Phython, mir gibt das dann immer noch mehr motivation das auch hinzubekommen. Denn ich glaub der kommt auch von dem Planet Erde (jedenfalls teilweise  ).


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde der Nacht....
> Aber hast wirklich Recht...viele hier sollten lieber mehr auf dem Rad sitzen anstatt im Forum irgend nen scheiss zu schreiben...



ohne forum oder internet hätt ich nicht gewusst was trial ist und wo man das geeignete material dazu herbekommt. ich hätt diesen herbst wohl gar nicht angefangen. ich find foren als begleitmedium für hobbys und sportarten klasse.

viele haben nicht das "glück" das sie in ner stadt wohnen wo es trial mässig voll abgeht und man sich gegenseitig hochpuschen kann wie´s bei dir warscheinlich in BS der fall ist.
ich finds cool hier im forum zu sehn was andere machen, was andere für fahrräder fahren und was es neues gibt. wenn euch profis das zu fad ist und ihr unser naives einsteigergeschreibsel nicht vertragen könnt, dann geht halt lieber selber trialen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Januar 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> @MSC trialer
> Craig bekommt nen bonny auf ne übelst hohe mauer hin und das mit nem Phython.



ja,das stimmt ,aber der craig ist auch ein stück größer und hat ne andere "körperliche geometrie" .sicher gibt es immer leute denen etwas liegt was nicht unbedingt üblich ist bzw. für den großteil der bevölkerung schwierig ist,deshalb kann man das nicht verallgemeinern so nach dem motto "der kann das ,also muss ich das auch können" sicherlich ist der craig aber ein beispiel dafür,dass es nicht unmöglich ist nen ordentlichen bunnyhop mit nem langen radstand zu ziehen,aber man hat ihn auch noch nie wirklich auf nen kurzen bike rumhopsen gesehen,natürlich ist der craig früher mal monty gefahren,aber das kann man über den zeitraum nicht mehr als vergleich hernehmen.also wer weiß wie hoch der nen bunnyhop mit nem kurzen koxx/monty ziehen würde...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Januar 2005)

@Mac Gyver

Das hat nichts mit Aufgeben zu tun ich bin 1 halbes Jahr mit nem kurzen Radstand gefahren und das hat mir Spass gemacht und wo der kurze immer gebrochen ist hab ich halt auf Garantie den langen bekommen (neues Model) hab nicht gewusst das das soviel ausmacht. Was nützt es mir mich mit dem langen Rahmen abzuschuften und ich komme einfach nicht voran vorallem beim Bunnyhop, das macht dann einfach keinen Spass mehr. Es ist ******* wenn du eine Technik die früher funktioniert hat einfach nicht mehr so machen kannst. Und zum Craigleescott: Der ist um einiges größer als ich und der hat sich den langen Radstand auch nicht zum Spass ausgesucht sondern weil er damit besser zu recht kommt.


----------



## tobsen (19. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ganz einfach,weil er mit tippen höher kommt und das bei weniger anlauf???




   sollte eigentlich ne feststellung und keine frage sein...

edit:

ok, mir is was aufgefallen: ich verstehe unter nem bunny einen Rollbunnyhop.(den macht der hermance nich)
es gibt natürlich noch den treter also den tretbunnyhop, welchen der hermance natürlich oft macht.

so misverständnis beseitigt.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Januar 2005)

@tobsen: ja o.k. wenn es kein frage war hab ich's halt falsch aufgefasst,sorry.Aber dann war das hier  auch fehl am platz


----------



## Mac Gyver (19. Januar 2005)

@Die beiden Echo fahrer  
Ich hab ja gesagt dass ich nicht weis wie es mit nem kurzen is, ich hab mein bike gekauft weil ich kein plan hatte wie nen trialbike sein sollte und PENG da gabs son tolles Echo....kaufen! Aber stimmt schon dass man sich nicht unnötig quälen sollte, wenn ich mal in hoffentlich vielen jahren ien neus brauche werd ich auch nen bissle kürzeres nehmen...merk nämlich dass ich bei manchen Techniken irgentwie nich so 100% klar komme, aber da ich es ja seit anfang an nur so kenne und als vorbild nur die vids vom craig hatte,  hab ich mich sehr gut daran gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Januar 2005)

Langes Rad - Wurscht

Kurzes Rad - Wurscht

Kein Spaß beim Fahren - ned Wurscht

Schon Spaß beim Fahren - Wurscht welches Radl


----------



## nowayfra (21. Januar 2005)

@Raimund-Aut
Ein wahres Wort! Die Unterteilung der Rahmen in kurz oder lang finde ich blödsinnig bei einer Differenz von manchmal 2-3 cm zwischen kurzer und langer Version.
@Msc-Trialer
Versuch dein Problem über den Vorbau zu lösen, beim Bunnyhop zählen im Endeffekt nur die drei Punkte eines gedachten Dreiecks: Hinterradachse, Innenlagerachse und Griffe. Wie weit das Voderrad vom Hinterrad entfernt ist, ist ziemlich egal. Außerdem kenne ich deine Bunnyhops, die sind doch recht seltsam, speziell der Ansatz vor dem Abspringen. Also Technik ändern


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Januar 2005)

hey frank der nils hat das schon anders gelöst,vielleicht schreibt er ja mal seine lösung,relativ simpel...  

ps.:hast du schon unser hallen vid gesehen???falls nicht ,du bist auch mit drauf


----------



## nowayfra (21. Januar 2005)

Jetzt sag noch bitte, daß ihr das hochgeladen habt und ich mir das jetzt ganz schnell anschauen kann!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Januar 2005)

nowayfra schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sag noch bitte, daß ihr das hochgeladen habt und ich mir das jetzt ganz schnell anschauen kann!



ehrlich gesagt können wir das jetzt nicht hochladen-*denn es ist schon längst im new video thread*  

also schnell nachgucken dürfte auf der 4.letzten seite sein aber ich such gleich ma den link und stell ihn hierrein

ok hat doch nicht recht mit der 4.letzten seite,auch egal hier ist der link

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/hallentrial.wmv

hoffe dir gefällts hat der alex geschnitten schreib ma wie's dir gefallen hat


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Januar 2005)

nowayfra schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch dein Problem über den Vorbau zu lösen, beim Bunnyhop zählen im Endeffekt nur die drei Punkte eines gedachten Dreiecks: Hinterradachse, Innenlagerachse und Griffe. Wie weit das Voderrad vom Hinterrad entfernt ist, ist ziemlich egal. Außerdem kenne ich deine Bunnyhops, die sind doch recht seltsam, speziell der Ansatz vor dem Abspringen. Also Technik ändern



Frank du meinst vielleicht das mein Tretbunnyhop seltsam aussieht, aber ich rede die ganze Zeit von einem normalen Bunnyhop wo man das Rad nur durch ziehen am Lenker hochbewegt und nicht duch das Reintreten. Und da macht sich der Radstand schon bemerkbar beim Treter ist finde ich der Radstand nicht so interessant. 

PS: hab das mit diesem komischen Abspringen jetzt schon einigermasen in den Griff bekommen. Ich hab den Treter nicht schnell und flüssig genug ausführen können das war mein Problem.


----------

